# A rare sighting.



## Frog1974 (Oct 21, 2012)

Went for a drive yesterday for a looky see and all the usual stuff, thorny devils, sand goannas and beardies. Then something I have never seen before and didn't even think they existed. Hawk eye G/F spotted the ultra rare Southern middle back ranges carpet python.View attachment 268316
View attachment 268317
View attachment 268318


- - - Updated - - -

Crappy pics because all we had were iphones.


----------



## JrFear (Oct 21, 2012)

awesome find! but i couldnt find Southern middle back ranges carpet python in my ID book


----------



## Frog1974 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rare indeed then. They are out there. South Australian carpet python maybe?


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 21, 2012)

JrFear said:


> awesome find! but i couldnt find Southern middle back ranges carpet python in my ID book



SA


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 21, 2012)

Most likely imbricata south west carpet. Has a home in the gammon ranges sa. Possibly this? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigjoediver (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks a bit like this, this is Gary my Gammon Ranges carpet male.


----------



## Frog1974 (Oct 21, 2012)

This was sighted near Kimba in the middleback ranges, not at all close to the Gammon ranges.


----------



## animal805 (Oct 21, 2012)

Frog1974 said:


> Went for a drive yesterday for a looky see and all the usual stuff, thorny devils, sand goannas and beardies. Then something I have never seen before and didn't even think they existed. Hawk eye G/F spotted the ultra rare Southern middle back ranges carpet python.View attachment 268316
> View attachment 268317
> View attachment 268318
> 
> ...



Beautiful looking animal indeed, well done.


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 21, 2012)

where did you find this Morelia sp. imbricata?


----------



## Frog1974 (Oct 21, 2012)

On a dirt road on the way to Kimba.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 27, 2012)

i cant see the attachment


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 27, 2012)

G'day Frogs,

I know the Middlebacks well and have seen most species that it has to offer...apart from Carpets. Very keen to see the photos but they don't seem to be working? Have you seen the Stimsons that are close by? Bardicks?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 27, 2012)

i cant see the photos either


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 27, 2012)

Frog1974 said:


> Went for a drive yesterday for a looky see and all the usual stuff, thorny devils, sand goannas and beardies. Then something I have never seen before and didn't even think they existed. Hawk eye G/F spotted the ultra rare Southern middle back ranges carpet python.View attachment 268316
> View attachment 268317
> View attachment 268318
> 
> ...



Cant see the picture..


----------



## Gruni (Oct 27, 2012)

Nope no pics...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 27, 2012)

The pictures worked at the time this was first posted.


----------

